# Star Trek Armada Error Old game



## SmilesGB (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello!
I have had some problems with Star Trek Armada I.
I cant get it to run, i get this message:
Sorry, there is not enough memory to continue, Please make sure you have atleast 50MB free on your hard drive and that the virtual memory is not disabled

What can i do?

I try and run it on Windows XP with 4GB rams.

Thanks!

Regards
SmilesGB


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What size is your hard drive, and how much free space is left?

Go to Start > Control Panel > System > Advanced tab > Performance Settings button > Advanced tab > Virtual Memory Change button. Click 'Custom size' and enter 4096 in the Initial and Maximum boxes. *Click the Set button*, then OK to close the windows. Reboot to complete. This will give you a 4GB static swap file, which should be enough for any game.


----------



## SmilesGB (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello!

I have over 40GB left on the drive.
I will try your solution.
Let you know soon

Thanks!

Regards
SmilesGB


----------



## SmilesGB (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello!

I tried your solution.
It didnt work..
Anyhing else it could be?

Regards
SmilesGB


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the problem could be that the game is old and does not support Win XP 64 bit
try to run the game in compatibility mode. to do so, click on the game's shortcut (or the game .exe file) and click on compatibility tab, click on "run this program in compatibility mode for :"
and choose windows 98 from the list.
try it again.


----------



## SmilesGB (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello!

I did try it for compatibility mode.
But it is still isent working.
I know it can support XP, but i have tried it on my other computer wich has XP 32bit but till not working..

Regards
Jon

Regards
Jon


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using Win98 Compatibility mode?


----------



## SmilesGB (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello wrench97

Yes i am.
Still not working.

Regards
SmilesGB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this a game that has to run from the CD?
If so and it won't run on 2 PC's I would think it's a disk problem.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try all the compatibility modes
Win2k
98
95
XP
NT

is the disc scratched?


----------



## SmilesGB (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello!

wrench97: Yes it runs thru the CD and HD.

Mcninjaguy: No, the disc is not scratched.
Ive tried all compatibility modes.

Ive read that this game has a problem of running when it over 2Gb memory in the machine, but there has to be away around that or?

Regards
Jon

Still not working


----------



## SmilesGB (Mar 14, 2009)

So, no new ideas?

Regards
Jon


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Remove 2gb RAM to see if it works.


----------



## jdoucett (Jul 4, 2009)

*Star Trek Armada Error*

Hi SmilesGB
Just had the same problem as you. Got a new machine with 4GB of RAM and got the same error message. Solution below:

Cause: Star Trek Aramada appears to have an overflow error when indexing more than 2GB of RAM, so when it's counting up the memory available at 2GB it wraps around like an odometer to some small (possibly negative number). 

Workarounds: There's no patch I can find for this, so there are two easy options: remove 2GB of memory every time you want to play the game (unpleasant), or modify the XP Boot.ini file. The second one is nicer in that you just need to restart your machine before playing, rather than opening it up.

To modify the Boot.ini file:

My Computer -> right click properties -> Advanced Tab
Here you will see there buttons labeled "settings". The bottom one is 'startup and recovery. This is the one we want. Click it and then click the edit button on the new menu.

This will open the Boot.ini file in notepad. There will be a line that looks like this:
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Professional x64 Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

at the end of the line, add the following text 

/MAXMEM=2048

So that the line now looks like this:
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Professional x64 Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /MAXMEM=2048

Then save the file and you're done. Be very careful editing this though.* It has to be exactly that or you could break things.* This will make XP think you only have 2GB of RAM next time you boot. You can switch it back by removing the /MAXMEM=2048 bit.


----------



## VulpesFidelis (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I may have found a solution (other than VirtualBox) to the >2GB RAM problem with Armada I on Vista/Windows 7. I'm posting it, because it seems like no forum that turns up on Google searches of the Armada RAM issue have this.

(This forum is also the #1 search result, so sorry for the necro.)

-----

While on XP one could use /MAXMEM in boot.ini to set the detected RAM to 2GB, this wasn't there in Vista and 7.

I decided to see if there was an equivalent; Google-fu turned up this page:
/Maxmem support in Windows Vista « Jons Techbits

So, doing this:

bcdedit /set TRUNCATEMEMORY 2139095040

In an (administrative) command prompt, should do the same thing as setting /MAXMEM in XP's boot.ini.

When you're done playing, using this in a command prompt:
bcdedit /deletevalue TRUNCATEMEMORY

To restore your full RAM amount.


----------



## jrpm6 (Nov 24, 2011)

hello there i have also just come a cross this problem but i think i may have a new solution

if you have virtual pc load it run which OS you use change the amount of RAM before hand so it's under 2GB and install the game 

regards 
jrpm6


----------



## Sputtle (May 9, 2012)

I have found a fix, at least for my system, to correct this error. This is a fix for Windows Vista and Windows 7 machines.

Adjusting the page file size for virtual memory didn't work for me. 

Navigate to your installation folder for Armada 2 (default is C:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Star Trek Armada II\

Locate the file "Armada2.exe"

Right click and select Properties

Click the Compatibility tab

Put a check next to "Run in Compatibility mode for:" and be sure to have "Windows XP" selected.

Click ok and double click Armada2.exe

Enjoy


----------

